# Beretta Model 90 I Believe



## codye (Jul 29, 2021)

I just came into possession of a Beretta 7.65 Cal. .32ACP MOD 90 made in Italy Serial #039**. BR under serial #. Is this considered a model Roman 90? Anyone know how I can find the date manufactured and possibly the value? Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta website for DOM, for value Gunbroker or the like.


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

Was always curious about these pistols. If it had a decocker... I'd say it would be the king of the blowback pocket pistols.


----------

